# Problem with samsung serie 7 led tv



## rex117 (Jun 24, 2009)

I am looking someone get the adwise resolve my problem. my tv UE40B7000WW
LED.Just one week. when watching tv after 3 ours autometicaly power off. Then I can hear some noise from back pnale untill unplug the p0wer. Again it will takes two or three days to get nomarl condition.

Pl some one can help me .ray:ray:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

call a warranty service here 26 inch and up is a home visit


----------



## rex117 (Jun 24, 2009)

I olredy sent to repapir samsung service center. 
Thank you for instructions.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have a series 9 55 inch led
at the price of them i hope there is not a problem with them


----------

